# Happy 13th Birthday Misty!!!



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My girl is 13(well tomorrow she is). Time has certainly flown by. They are concerned she has bone cancer and have not ruled it out, so I'm on edge. She is my girl and has been through everything with me. She is loved by everyone that meets her, she is a special girl. We have her arthritis under control, which got really bad. I would do anything for her, without a doubt. I can only hope for a few more years with her. No matter what, we are enjoying each moment. If she wants to go for a walk, we go. If she wants to play, we play. If she wants to cuddle, we cuddle. She has given me so much and I just want her to have whatever she wants when she wants it. Some might call it spoiled, I call it repaying her for many years of love and loyality.

Happy Birthday to my very special girl	:wub:	:wub:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=458370&stc=1&d=1510277943


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday and hoping for any more. What a pretty girl!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Every time I see a picture of Misty, I think black & white teddy bear! So cute! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

What a beautiful picture! Happy Birthday Misty!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Happy birthday, Misty! What kind of a dog is she? She is very cute.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Stormy (Apr 14, 2007)

Happy birthday beautiful girl!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Pytheis said:


> Happy birthday, Misty! What kind of a dog is she? She is very cute.


Thank you

She is Samoyed, Lab and Old English Sheepdog.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy birthday Beautiful!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Misty!!!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Have a great birthday, Misty! Cuddling and food-what could be better than that!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Wishing the beautiful and cuddly Misty a wonderful 13th Birthday!!! Big hugs!!
:smile2:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 13th Birthday Misty. I hope you had a great day. In fact you should celebrate the entire weekend pretty girl.


----------



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

She is beautiful. And what a nice tribute!


----------

